# Dr Channing's Sarsaparilla



## Roger (Oct 16, 2004)

One of the first bottle I ever found was on a beach at low tide. It had all the characteristics of being in the sea for a long time, white frosting and those iridescent flakes that we call 'sickness'. It also had a couple of surface scratches and scuff-marks but I always had in mind to get it professionally cleaned and now 35 or so years later I finally did it.

 Stuart Roffey in Nottingham did it for me and I have to say that the end result exceeded anything I had expected. It's like it has just been made and I when I look at it, it's difficult to believe it's the same bottle.  Stuart uses a chemical cleaning method but I am not sure what he uses for polishing. Here is a before and after shot with the the two embossed side panels.







 To save emailing me I have put Stuarts contact details here (yes I did ask him first!).

 Stuart Roffey
 37, Clarges Street
 Highbury Vale
 NOTTINGHAM
 NG6 9JF
 UK
 Tel: 0115 979 7665
 Mob: 07970 542857


----------



## Maine Digger (Oct 16, 2004)

nice results Roger[]. Is the bottle clear or color?


----------



## Roger (Oct 17, 2004)

It's clear Norm.  The cleaning has impressed me so much I am looking for another in my collection that may benefit! I don't want every bottle looking like new but there are the odd one or two that may have a little more character, rather than less, if restored to pristine condition.


----------

